# 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5, ( Spicy Chestnut )



## Jeff54

Nothing better to do, hitting up old Craig's list sales and there was this unsold after near 2 months. So, heck, I trolled across the net for input.

1980 MR frame serial and badged [edit] April 9 1981 #0991 and Schwinn shop sticker-ed at Los Altos Schwinn, Long beach CA. Brand new Kendra's that replaced it's original gum tires, I guess, owner said; Schwinn shop replaced with the same colored and walled  tires. However, owner had not thoroughly realized they're not Schwinn brand. . Otherwise, it's missing front reflector and completely original.


----------



## GTs58

Nice score! The 81 Chestnut Cruiser 5's are one of my all time favorites. I had one that was near mint and I'm sorry I sold it. 
The MR serial number is December 1980, same as mine, so you must be reading the badge number upside down. The surfboard fork darts were a 1981 issue only.


----------



## Metacortex

Jeff54 said:


> June 15, Father's day badge #1660 with 1980 MR frame serial.




Something doesn't add up there! A headbadge number of 1660 would indicate the bike was built on Saturday June 14th, 1980. However that can't be true since the MRxxxxxx serial number indicates a December 1980 frame build, and you can't build a bike 6 months before the frame existed!

My guess is that you are reading the badge no. upside-down meaning the actual number is 0991, which would indicate the bike was built on Thursday April 9th, 1981. That also jives with the Spicy Chestnut color, which was available in '81 but not '80.


----------



## Jeff54

Metacortex said:


> Something doesn't add up there! A headbadge number of 1660 would indicate the bike was built on Saturday June 14th, 1980. However that can't be true since the MRxxxxxx serial number indicates a December 1980 frame build, and you can't build a bike 6 months before the frame existed!
> 
> My guess is that you are reading the badge no. upside-down meaning the actual number is 0991, which would indicate the bike was built on Thursday April 9th, 1981. That also jives with the Spicy Chestnut color, which was available in '81 but not '80.




Yup, April fools!  I were reading that badge up-side-down. I'd figured down but just checked; the read is from bottom to top. It's a 0991: April 9 1981


----------



## spoker

a black one just showed up on my c l is that the most common one?it also hase the markings on the front for,were these the select series sold through schwinn shops only?


----------



## GTs58

spoker said:


> a black one just showed up on my c l is that the most common one?it also hase the markings on the front for,were these the select series sold through schwinn shops only?




From all the ones that I have seen, Black was the underdog with Chestnut then Sky Blue being the most popular colors of the day. Red was popular when offered in 1980. There was no such thing as Select Series during this time so all these were sold thru Schwinn dealers.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

GTs58 said:


> Nice score! The 81 Chestnut Cruiser 5's are one of my all time favorites. I had one that was near mint and I'm sorry I sold it.
> The MR serial number is December 1980, same as mine, so you must be reading the badge number upside down. The surfboard fork darts were a 1981 issue only.




X2. Wish I had not sold mine also. I have seen more blue and black than Chestnut. After a casual non-scientific study of the frame and badge numbers on Chestnut, I think there was only one production run of that color.

Great pick.  Great rider.  One of the two I owned had the studded gum wall tires also.  Nowhere close to the originals other than the lug tread design but they must have been popular replacements at some time.


----------



## Jeff54

Ozark Flyer said:


> X2. Wish I had not sold mine also. I have seen more blue and black than Chestnut. After a casual non-scientific study of the frame and badge numbers on Chestnut, I think there was only one production run of that color.
> 
> Great pick.  Great rider.  One of the two I owned had the studded gum wall tires also.  Nowhere close to the originals other than the lug tread design but they must have been popular replacements at some time.





From what I can discover, I do thinks Schwinn had both gummy and white 'Studded balloon's' on em. So, they can be a little more appealing in da white,, while at the same time, Gummies make a closer color match to the chestnut. 

BTW, the sun really pops, Spices-up all that color Schwinn shot em with,  and inside room light  is  a little darker and still 'Spicy'.


----------



## GTs58

The selling prices on eBay has varied drastically over the last five-six years so it's hard to say what a good starting point would be. I was keeping a record of all the sell prices on these but lost all that info when my computer was hacked. These were the last of the Chicago Schwinn ballooners so they are considered collectable.

Here's mine, it had the rear Atom drum and those sell for quite a bit more than a rear caliper brake model.


----------



## cyberpaull

*Love 5-Speeds*

That is a awesome Chestnut. I love 5-speeds Klunkers, Spitifires and Cruisers.


----------



## Party marty

GTs58 said:


> The selling prices on eBay has varied drastically over the last five-six years so it's hard to say what a good starting point would be. I was keeping a record of all the sell prices on these but lost all that info when my computer was hacked. These were the last of the Chicago Schwinn ballooners so they are considered collectable.
> 
> Here's mine, it had the rear Atom drum and those sell for quite a bit more than a rear caliper brake model. View attachment 168937[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a brown, my daughter rides a blue w/drum. Cant believe the asking price of the klunkers, as much as $2500.
> I get the limited run #, but I believe the difference to be decals and id#?. Anyways, really like the ones we have. Ride me every day!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

I’m typically not one to drag up an old thread. But I have one of these ‘81 chestnut Cruiser 5’s on the way and found this thread. 

The stamp on the headbadge is only 2 numbers off from the one originally posted here! Thought that was interesting and worth a share-


----------



## Jeff54

20 numbers younger, Urs 0971, mine 0991. Yah, guess ya don't see em that close.

I sold mine 2014. Preferred black, but sold that one too. Yet found a black 24-incher, not 5 but, like it best.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

The way I understood it, the first three numbers are the sequential day of the year, and the last number is the year. 
So your 0991 would be April 9th 1981
And my 0971 would be April 7th 1981

So far, this is the closest to my birthday badge I have found. Still lookin for 0964! 

The actual serial numbers on our frames is a few hundred off, but share the same date code

I have a line on a black one as well, but it’s pretty roached.


----------



## Jeff54

Dizzle Problems said:


> The way I understood it, the first three numbers are the sequential day of the year, and the last number is the year.
> So your 0991 would be April 9th 1981
> And my 0971 would be April 7th 1981
> 
> So far, this is the closest to my birthday badge I have found. Still lookin for 0964!
> 
> The actual serial numbers on our frames is a few hundred off, but share the same date code
> 
> I have a line on a black one as well, but it’s pretty roached.



Yes, Ur right, I forgot, (like it's all I got for thunkin on ?,, grin) 2 days not sequence. and your 0964 date? Prob better odds getting a badge not stamped and a number stamp N punch set.


----------



## Oilit

Dizzle Problems said:


> I’m typically not one to drag up an old thread. But I have one of these ‘81 chestnut Cruiser 5’s on the way and found this thread.
> 
> The stamp on the headbadge is only 2 numbers off from the one originally posted here! Thought that was interesting and worth a share-
> 
> View attachment 971028
> View attachment 971029



Thanks for pulling up this old thread. I had forgot all about it!


----------



## Mondo

Nice thread. I have a 1980 Spicy Chestnut also minus the head badge. The forks have the susurfboard darts which tells me it was an ‘81 issue. I started with just the frame and forks, then found a matching chain guard on Offerup. Now I’m slowly gathering parts to complete my project. Great pics by the way.


----------

